# Are we becoming meaner?



## ChuckSlaughter (Dec 22, 2018)

I used to feel like Kiwi Farms was a kinder gentler sort of troll forum and it still is at it's core.  We stick to the facts, we discourage harassing cows off the site, we offer advice and want many of our cows to succeed.  

But we've become popular and it seems like we're attracting a more mean spirited userbase.  It might even be my imagination and if it's not I can't say what we should do about it but the site has a pretty good track record addressing issues once they're brought out in the open.

So thoughts?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 22, 2018)

I don’t think we’re really “meaner” per se. I just think that this site and the nature of it attracts very blunt people. Being blunt isn’t necessarily mean, but it can be interpreted that way depending on the context. 

Also, with the bluntness, many people like to crack jokes. Considering this place is dedicated to talking about cows, there is some spite to be had towards certain individuals that destroy their own lives or ruin other people’s lives. This means that there are many people (including myself) that make jokes about these people that are a lot meaner than what you’d find elsewhere. 

That said, you mention you do want the cows to succeed and make their lives better. I and many others want that too. The thing is, is that we aren’t supposed to intervene with the cows or encourage harassment. To add to that, many of the cows on here have no intention of changing their behavior so it’s easier to make fun of said behavior rather than being serious all of the time. Of course, when people on here need to be serious, it seems like the majority of kiwis are good at this.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 22, 2018)

I haven't noticed anything different. 

The fact some users here try to reach out a hand to others and can remain mostly civil speaks the opposite.

In addition, just the notion of the ween filter kinda proves no one here is on board with off-site shenanigans.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Dec 22, 2018)

JambledUpWords said:


> -


I think jokes are fine but it feels like we have more people who are hostile and antagonistic by default.  In the past I'd avoid the nick bate thread or maybe users that I don't get along with.  But more and more I find that some posters are just unpleasant to read and I decide it's better to close the tab and watch a little bob ross instead.  It might just be me though.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 22, 2018)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> But more and more I find that some posters are just unpleasant to read and I decide it's better to close the tab and watch a little bob ross instead.



I, honest to fuck, hope you aren't exaggerating. That's pretty epic in 2018. I almost want this for random text.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Dec 23, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I, honest to fuck, hope you aren't exaggerating. That's pretty epic in 2018. I almost want this for random text.


----------



## Colonel J (Dec 23, 2018)

I agree that there is less care for fact-based content and more a trend towards smearing.


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 23, 2018)

Cast-off garbage from other, lamer places landing upon the farmish shores?


----------



## Next Task (Dec 23, 2018)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> I think jokes are fine but it feels like we have more people who are hostile and antagonistic by default.



Here and there you see moments of aggressive bile, but I'd say the true assholes who are nothing but spite and anger don't end up sticking around because they just get told they're mad on the internet. Hating on lolcows is fine, from the aggravating to the truly disgusting, and if you don't want to see people shitting on the cow there are definitely posts to avoid. But in the threads I read I can't say there's been an uptick in just unwarranted hatred and spergery. I don't read the grosser topics, though, so maybe they've gotten worse.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 24, 2018)

This community goes through periodic waves of edgelords enlisting in the Kiwi Corps and most are bored with the site after about 80 posts or so (and some, rarely, end up being transferred to the LOLcow Platoon). It's a natural ebb and flow that has been a part of this site well before even its Yuku incarnation. Admittedly, the community has become more blunt overall since Null assumed command, but it's important to remember that this community started out as a sort-of "corral" to contain the autism that was unfolding on the CWCki talk pages. The Old Guard, like Champthom, were notoriously blunt and direct, but given the original mission statement "No shit is too minor", they allowed more leniency. With the expansion of the LOLcow sub-board and the ongoing exploration of the Beta Quadrant, our current mission is to seek out new Autism and new Furaffinities. To boldly go where no one else wants to. These are the voyages of the warship Kiwi Farms where every post earns an islamic rating. Man the hatches, hoist the sails and enjoy an ice cold Diet Coke, my fellow K-Farmer.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Dec 24, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I haven't noticed anything different.
> 
> The fact some users here try to reach out a hand to others and can remain mostly civil speaks the opposite.
> 
> In addition, just the notion of the I HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME filter kinda proves no one here is on board with off-site shenanigans.





Glad to hear nothing's changed over the course of a month lol


To OP, I think it's that the site is seeing increased visibility and so we are experiencing a perpetual summer. Think of all the threads that were made this year that attracted large amounts of people from other communities; from the kero shit, to the metokur/ibs/skeptics, etc. there has been an influx of people who are not necessarily interested in the core purposes of kf, but come instead for information that isn't posted elsewhere, for drama, or perhaps for their own vendettas. The people who come here for these niche reasons don't attempt to match forum tone, so perhaps that is what you are seeing
On the other hand, have you been noticing the general tone sans newfags growing more hostile? I haven't noticed such a thing, but I haven't been here as long, so perhaps I would not notice the difference @ChuckSlaughter


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Dec 24, 2018)

I've been avoiding internet toilets so maybe I'm not as used to cranky people as I was.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 24, 2018)

frig off


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 24, 2018)

CatParty said:


> frig off





Spoiler



No people. Let's be smart and frig it ON.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 24, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> View attachment 621699
> Glad to hear nothing's changed over the course of a month lol
> 
> 
> ...



I've lurked for awhile though. I'm not a stranger to KF at all. Actually being a member doesn't really matter in knowing the community.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 24, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> I've lurked for awhile though. I'm not a stranger to KF at all. Actually being a member doesn't really matter in knowing the community.


Well, actually.....


Spoiler


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Dec 24, 2018)

Honestly, yeah. I've mostly noticed it in the people who've come here to grind their political axe, but there's also been an increase in threads for people who are just straight up hateable.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Dec 24, 2018)

I feel like society in general, from porn to troll forums to politics, is getting more mean-spirited.


----------



## GODREKCUF (Dec 25, 2018)

We are baddy bad

btw. you called yourself a 'farm' and now complaining about the yields...


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 25, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> I feel like society in general, from porn to troll forums to politics, is getting more mean-spirited.



How ironic, with the push of more PC bullshit.


----------



## The Big Earl (Dec 28, 2018)

That's been life since 2014, no? Hate has become the default emotion on the internet.

You're either Left, hate anyone who uses words like cuck, will defend Hillary to the death, and can't take a fucking joke. Or you're Right, hate people with colored hair, hold Trump on a golden pedestal, and can't take a fucking joke. People just picking sides in history's dumbest war, and it leaks everywhere, including here.

I'm a brand new account to this forum, but I get the core ideal. I even see that there are whole threads dedicated to hating on people I personally enjoy, who the fuck cares?


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 31, 2018)

I've noticed the trend going the other way around. Look at the noodlesandbeef, Schofield, or Jonathan Yaniv threads. The Pearl clutching and moral faggotry are (rightfully) on full display. Hell even in Disco every thread devolves into people either hand wringing or talking about contacting the authorites over dumb shit.

I think a lot of it depends on which threads, and cows you follow.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 31, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> I've noticed the trend going the other way around. Look at the noodlesandbeef, Schofield, or Jonathan Yaniv threads. The Pearl clutching and moral faggotry are (rightfully) on full display. Hell even in Disco every thread devolves into people either hand wringing or talking about contacting the authorites over dumb shit.
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on which threads, and cows you follow.



This, the pearl clutching and moralfaggotry in the Yaniv thread is some of the worst I've seen in a long time. I'm actually surprised Sneasel or one of the other mods hasn't cleaned it out yet.

It's a shame too because it's a great thread.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 31, 2018)

Ruin said:


> This, the pearl clutching and moralfaggotry in the Yaniv thread is some of the worst I've seen in a long time. I'm actually surprised Sneasel or one of the other mods hasn't cleaned it out yet.
> 
> It's a shame too because it's a great thread.


To an extent I get the moral faggotry in the first three threads I mentioned. However it is reaching unreadable cancer levels.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Dec 31, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> To an extent I get the moral faggotry in the first three threads I mentioned. However it is reaching unreadable cancer levels.



As someone active in all the threads mentioned, It's very hard not to go full moralfaggotry/pearl clutch. I guarantee I've done it on multiple occasions- I feel like it's just the nature of any thread with the "Horrorcow" tag, because those cows are doing (arguably) some really fucked up shit and it gets people angry. With DSP/CWC/Moviebob/Similar cows, they're just doing dumb shit on the internet most of the time, while with any horrorcow real people are arguably at risk for as long as that cow is active.

All in all it's just very hard to fuck around and make fun of a cow in a thread where we're also discussing people being deplatformed/killed/hurt otherwise because of a cow's actions. The Farms just happens to be one of the places we can talk about Yaniv/virtually anything without worrying about blatant censorship or DMCA takedowns or whatnot, so it's going to attract many different kinds of people to controversial threads also.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 2, 2019)

I agree. While I try not to moralfag if I can help it, I've done my share on the Yanev and Noodlesandbeef threads because they piss me off so much. It's not laughing at retards doing retarded shit on the net, it's genuine predators on display, and it gets my back right the fuck up.

Then I go onto Russel Greer or Philhy Phil's threads and it's much more laughter and fun again. It really depends on the thread and the topic.

I don't think in general most existing posters are getting meaner, just the cows are getting more horrible.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jan 2, 2019)

We're not mean enough.

What the forums need is to return where we laugh at lolcows, instead of pearlclutching in general. The Farms nowadays would rather clutch pearls at horrorcows, and how journalism, lefties, and media is controlled by (((censorship-happy progs))) instead of just laughing at lolcows.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly, unless you are a super oldfag like me I dont think anypony here remembers a time when the forum was anything resembling "nice" (_atleast to tards, we pretty chill with eachother and non asstard outsiders_). While my memory aint perfect I think there was a pretty distinct shift in mid 2013ish  when the chris shit was getting more and more depressingly dreary, a bunch of particularly loathesome lolcows had become infamous on the farms (_i.e. Nick Bate and similar horrorcows_), and among other things we were seeing the first skirmishes of this eternal SJW vs Anti-SJW vs Troll war that has been waging for 6 years now, and this is reflected when you peruse the first pages of some of our oldest threads. 

Ofcourse folks need to remember that this all happened shortly after our old cwckiforum hub burned down thanks to civil war, so im guessing a lot of people's proverbial "innocence" was shattered and people began getting more edgelordy and more cynical.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jan 2, 2019)

I think we are. I haven't noticed it much in the actual cow threads, but I have noticed a trend in other ones. Most of it seems like edgelord /pol/faggotry and even if it isn't genuine, it's still annoying.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 2, 2019)

Fun Fact. The infamous Homer Beulove was originally banned  due in part to the fact he wouldnt shut up sperging about SJWs on every thread IIRC

_*awkward silence*_

Funny how things change round these parts...


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jan 3, 2019)

I've been thinking the opposite -- that the forum has softened in the years since I signed on.  Maybe it's just the sub-forums I hang out on.


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 3, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> I think a lot of it depends on which threads, and cows you follow.


Most people would like to see Jesse from Manic Pixie Nightmare Girls succeed, and there's ups-and-downs depending on the comics every month. On the other hand most people would like to see Zoe Quinn taken to task by the IRS or found face-down in a motel pool. Really depends on what they do/what they've done.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 4, 2019)

The Big Earl said:


> That's been life since 2014, no? Hate has become the default emotion on the internet.
> 
> You're either Left, hate anyone who uses words like cuck, will defend Hillary to the death, and can't take a fucking joke. Or you're Right, hate people with colored hair, hold Trump on a golden pedestal, and can't take a fucking joke. People just picking sides in history's dumbest war, and it leaks everywhere, including here.
> 
> I'm a brand new account to this forum, but I get the core ideal. I even see that there are whole threads dedicated to hating on people I personally enjoy, who the fuck cares?


IDK, I got banned from AnH and Deep Thoughts for hating on niggers and faggots. It's probably because the mods are nigger faggots.

But yeah, I've noticed I've become a lot more meaner and hateful in the past 5 years.


----------



## Voltaire (Jan 4, 2019)

I think we have to address or admit that some threads started here are based on a very flaky proposition for a cow. And rather than give up on what seems exaggerated and based on little of interest some users end up doubling down and factual accuracy and proportion go out the window. 

I've only noticed this in relation to smaller or more modern cows but I think that's due to limitations in trying to read a 500+ page thread. I don't see a solution other then to encourage more critical thought and reflection rather than doubling and tripling down on rather foolish points.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 4, 2019)

Voltaire said:


> I think we have to address or admit that some threads started here are based on a very flaky proposition for a cow. And rather than give up on what seems exaggerated and based on little of interest some users end up doubling down and factual accuracy and proportion go out the window.
> 
> I've only noticed this in relation to smaller or more modern cows but I think that's due to limitations in trying to read a 500+ page thread. I don't see a solution other then to encourage more critical thought and reflection rather than doubling and tripling down on rather foolish points.


You know...your username is very apt. That Voltaire fucker was a typical frenchy who used way too many big words and shit.

I think what's worst is Chris, the original spark for this place, hasn't died out in a blaze like other horrible dictators have. His iron grip on Cwcville is as firm as his grip on reality is loose and tenuous.

He's too paranoid to get trolled too much and now it's just sad. We've kinda know all we need to about him. If anything we know TOO much about him.


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Jan 4, 2019)

I think the current political climate is a huge factor in many on here seeming to be more mean, or hateful sounding than they would otherwise. I don't know the age demographics of the users here, but most people my age and slightly older just seem really angry all the time.

I had a post get deleted once for saying pedos should go jump off a bridge or something though, so I don't know. It depends on what part of the forums you're on. It's really hard for me to laugh at the horrific things people do. I feel powerless to stop them, so I shout at them through the internet instead. I can't read the NoodlesnBeef or Nick Bates threads for long before I get pissed off - at the cows, but also certain kiwi members for some of the stupid replies that those threads get. The only threads I can stand are about webcomics and weird artcows like Glip, who I find weirdly endearing despite being a huge bitch.


----------



## Maxliam (Jan 4, 2019)

KelpieSelkie said:


> I think the current political climate is a huge factor in many on here seeming to be more mean, or hateful sounding than they would otherwise. I don't know the age demographics of the users here, but most people my age and slightly older just seem really angry all the time.
> 
> I had a post get deleted once for saying pedos should go jump off a bridge or something though, so I don't know. It depends on what part of the forums you're on. It's really hard for me to laugh at the horrific things people do. I feel powerless to stop them, so I shout at them through the internet instead. I can't read the NoodlesnBeef or Nick Bates threads for long before I get pissed off - at the cows, but also certain kiwi members for some of the stupid replies that those threads get. The only threads I can stand are about webcomics and weird artcows like Glip, who I find weirdly endearing despite being a huge bitch.


I just embrace the chaos. Let's just watch the world burn.



Superkooter said:


> I'm sorry but if you have an un-natural hair color you belong in a mass grave.


That and if you're gay or retarded or white or dark or Mexican or you breath oxygen.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 6, 2019)

I don’t know about meaner or not, but I definitely think we’ve gotten a lot more loose on the definition of a “lolcow”, and not really in a good way.

That and people seem a bit too eager to dox said lolcows.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 6, 2019)

Well, we can't direct the community to post or not post in the threads that we, as individuals, like. I happen to think that the Bit Block is more of a cow than that Cooking with Jack guy, but one's thread is totally dead, the other's has enough content for a whole subforum. And what gets clicks here in the present day? Rapists, animal abusers, trannies and SJWs. How could you not feel vindictive towards such people?


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 7, 2019)

We're not mean enough for my tastes.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jan 10, 2019)

People need to be funnier and laugh more. I don't care if they are being mean or not as long as its funny. People should stop paying tons of attention to cows they know make them moralfag out/get actually mad about, and instead just browse about for one of the plethora of weirdos we offer here.


----------



## TheJourneytoDogHeaven (Jan 10, 2019)

I went through a phase of legitimately hating AL. It lasted about a month but really peaked over the course of the final week or so. In retrospect I think it felt like a purge and venting period and at this point my perspective has evolved into more pity than anything else. I still really don't like her; but the hate has passed and I felt I learned something about myself along the way. So worth it I guess?


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jan 11, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> moralfag if I can help it, I've done my share on the Yanev and Noodlesandbeef


Well don't let the opinion of a few internet nobodies stop you from acting if you feel like something really bad is about to happen.  Remember that OldDirtyBtard announced his suicide in ED's chat and all of his friends egged him on "for the lulz" and then cried about it when he actually did it.  Between that and getting called a moralfag I know which one I'd actually lose sleep over.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 11, 2019)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> Well don't let the opinion of a few internet nobodies stop you from acting if you feel like something really bad is about to happen.  Remember that OldDirtyBtard announced his suicide in ED's chat and all of his friends egged him on "for the lulz" and then cried about it when he actually did it.  Between that and getting called a moralfag I know which one I'd actually lose sleep over.



There's no point white knighting here, though.  It isn't going to do anything.  If you feel you must do something, do it.  Just don't come back here and expect asspats for being a great person.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't see much difference, everyone seems fine to me

I mean, outside of the Beauty Parlor and Tumblr boards, but only women post there and women are perpetually mean and bitter, so it's more or less a given.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jan 11, 2019)

The Fool said:


> I don't see much difference, everyone seems fine to me
> 
> I mean, outside of the Beauty Parlor and Tumblr boards, but only women post there and women are perpetually mean and bitter, so it's more or less a given.



Nah most of the thread has said pretty much the same.  It's just me.
I've made an effort to avoid places with nasty personalities and it's been pretty good; But now when I encounter random assholes they're more apparent.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 16, 2019)

You just gotta find the correct balance between being mean and nice.  There are a lot of people here who are over-the-top edgy just for the sake of being edgy and it's very apparent.  Subtlety is key.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2019)

The only place where we're really "meaner" is in the off-topic boards, where people are free to vent their ourtage sperging over news and pop culture.  A-logging isn't all that more common now than it used to be.  The biggest difference between now and when I joined is the definition of lolcow is so much broader than it used to be, to the point where sometimes it just feels like we're the internet version of one of those shitty gossip rags you find in grocery store checkout lines.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 16, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The only place where we're really "meaner" is in the off-topic boards, where people are free to vent their ourtage sperging over news and pop culture.  A-logging isn't all that more common now than it used to be.  The biggest difference between now and when I joined is the definition of lolcow is so much broader than it used to be, to the point where sometimes it just feels like we're the internet version of one of those shitty gossip rags you find in grocery store checkout lines.


I feel like it’s also kinda hypocritical to say “don’t whiteknight, a-log, plan troll stuff, ect” but then go “by the way, here’s every single social media, address, phone number, ect that the lolcow has”. At this point, we’re encouraging people to contact and fuck with the people we have threads on.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I feel like it’s also kinda hypocritical to say “don’t whiteknight, a-log, plan troll stuff, ect” but then go “by the way, here’s every single social media, address, phone number, ect that the lolcow has”. At this point, we’re encouraging people to contact and fuck with the people we have threads on.


I feel like the doxxing thing happens because it's "tradition".  As in OG cows like Chris and Phil and Flynt all got doxxed.  Thing is though is they were never "doxed" they just announced their addresses and phone numbers of their own free will because they're fucking idiots.  Past few years though most cows don't do that shit, but Kiwis still find their dox through actual internet sleuthing and post em because it's funny I guess.  Being mildly careless with your internet security isn't a lolcow trait, and my issue with doxing on the Farms is it's now a convenient and easy resource more nefarious lurkers will use.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 16, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I feel like the doxxing thing happens because it's "tradition".  As in OG cows like Chris and Phil and Flynt all got doxxed.  Thing is though is they were never "doxed" they just announced their addresses and phone numbers of their own free will because they're fucking idiots.  Past few years though most cows don't do that shit, but Kiwis still find their dox through actual internet sleuthing and post em because it's funny I guess.  Being mildly careless with your internet security isn't a lolcow trait, and my issue with doxing on the Farms is it's now a convenient and easy resource more nefarious lurkers will use.


Yeah, that’s what I was attempting to say with my post. Thanks for saying it better than I could.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm not mean you cunt. I'm a fucking ray of sunshine.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Jan 16, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> , a-log, plan troll stuff, ect” but then go “by the way, here’s every single social media, address, phone number, ect that the lolcow has”.


I think it's a lot of fun to sleuth but I think people can get carried away and dump their whole file on relatively harmless lolcows.  You gotta remind yourself that dating an antique fire hydrant is probably not worth doxing someone over if for no other reason than they might disappear from the internet and then we'll never get to laugh at them getting married and growing rusty together.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 16, 2019)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> I think it's a lot of fun to sleuth but I think people can get carried away and dump their whole file on relatively harmless lolcows.  You gotta remind yourself that dating an antique fire hydrant is probably not worth doxing someone over if for no other reason than they might disappear from the internet and then we'll never get to laugh at them getting married and growing rusty together.


Yeah, I think that’s what bothers me at least in part. The level of the “lowlow-ness” vs how hard some users go after them. So guy going after his 13 year old niece is not the same level as a guy making dumb internet videos, yet some people treat them as the same.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 19, 2019)

Is it mean to dox, though? We don't do anything with that information, we just post it. Anyone who would have wanted it could have found it themselves. Posting dox is, if anything, a friendly wake-up call that they should be more careful about what kind of trail they're leaving. Really the dox is just to get them to respond, it's up to them how they respond to it.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 20, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Is it mean to dox, though? We don't do anything with that information, we just post it. Anyone who would have wanted it could have found it themselves.


The problem I see with doxing harmless cows, or ones that only sperg over the internet and are well adjusted irl is that I can imagine it'd be similar to a popular youtuber who has fans coming to their house. Doxing is a double edged sword for me, because although we aren't really liable for anyone that uses it to act out maliciously, I imagine most people who lurk only for a dox are too lazy to find it themselves, and there's always a chance someone might take something too far.

On the other hand doxing someone who messes with a harmless cow irl is completely justified, so I suppose doxing being 'wrong' or 'uneeded' would have to be weighed on a case to case basis.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 20, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> The problem I see with doxing harmless cows, or ones that only sperg over the internet and are well adjusted irl is that I can imagine it'd be similar to a popular youtuber who has fans coming to their house. Doxing is a double edged sword for me, because although we aren't really liable for anyone that uses it to act out maliciously, I imagine most people who lurk only for a dox are too lazy to find it themselves, and there's always a chance someone might take something too far.
> 
> On the other hand doxing someone who messes with a harmless cow irl is completely justified, so I suppose doxing being 'wrong' or 'uneeded' would have to be weighed on a case to case basis.


Doxing is never "needed" even when the cow is a dick.  These are people who act like assholes on the Internet, not Osama bin Laden.


----------



## trashbat (Jan 20, 2019)

just want people to stop arguing with cows in earnest when the cows become active in their own threads, or hurling shit at them when it's clearly not the best way to extract content. it's unfunny & tedious to read

if you're not having fun, log off tbh


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Doxing is never "needed" even when the cow is a dick.  These are people who act like assholes on the Internet, not Osama bin Laden.



Jonathan Yaniv, who routinely tries to score 12 year olds online pretending to be female, should be doxed at every conceivable opportunity.  "Need" is a pretty strong word, but it's fun and it's good.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't consider guys like Yaniv or Bate "lolcows" because there's nothing funny about them.  They're sickos who need to be put away.  I never liked this logic of "oh well this one guy is a pedophile so we should dox him".  Not because I don't like pedos getting caught, but because I think it creates a false equivalency with actual lolcows.  People see Bate getting doxed and think yeah well this Youtuber I don't like deserves doxing too.  I dunno, I'm having trouble explaining myself.  Basically, I just don't like internet vigilantism because people here get way too carried away.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2019)

Most of the people who get totally carried away with doxing also aren't really good at it.  I don't see much utterly pointless unfunny doxing from the people here who are good at it like @zedkissed60 or @Dynastia or about a half dozen others.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 20, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Most of the people who get totally carried away with doxing also aren't really good at it.  I don't see much utterly pointless unfunny doxing from the people here who are good at it like @zedkissed60 or @Dynastia or about a half dozen others.



I'm actually pretty bad at doxing and no longer enjoy it.


----------



## I hate children? (Mar 15, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> I've noticed the trend going the other way around. Look at the noodlesandbeef, Schofield, or Jonathan Yaniv threads. The Pearl clutching and moral faggotry are (rightfully) on full display. Hell even in Disco every thread devolves into people either hand wringing or talking about contacting the authorites over dumb shit.
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on which threads, and cows you follow.


This right here . The Schofield thread the last two months  is so cringeworthy . The melodramatics , the constant social media name dropping about their vlog /their sub plebbit /wth ever else they have made to "document" the information already preserved by knowledgable people here ,on Imgur , on Facebook and by Grey on her YouTube is insane. Not to mention the recently joined people that are contacting or trying to contact Susan and others or people leaking information here getting upset because their leaked information is misconstrued or discussed in a way that offends them . This has become the biggest white knighting ,asshurt , social justice thread here . Nobody here before was trying to contact the cows or crusade into court to rescue the kids and suddenly it is occurring with several members. 

I know I infuriated people yesterday because I refused to support either parent and wrote a post asking a what if question that made the plebbiters and some readers mad but some of these same people are indivuals making vanity vlogs for or against Michael  . They are emailing and messaging them knowing they are under a gag order for information and perhaps the worst of all ? The suggestion to crowdfund for one of the parents . Do kiwis normally crowd fund for cows .


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 15, 2019)

I think people tend to get mocked for being either too white-knighty or too a-loggy.  Difference between now and when I first joined is that now I notice that most users getting called our for going too far in either direction walk away acting like they’re either too righteous or too hardcore for this site, when in reality they’re all just uptight curmudgeons who aren’t having any fun.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 15, 2019)

Honestly this https://kiwifarms.net/threads/julie-terryberry.18477/page-200 is the first thing I saw about kiwifarms and it's the worst fucking thing. I don't know the context but it comes across like you drove her to suicide. It really drove me away from the site for long time. 

Nothing has ever gotten that worse for me. You guys seem cool to me now


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm a newfriend so I have no basis of comparison to how the farms were earlier on, but comparing kiwifarms to other communities online - it's fairly tame and friendly, surprisingly. Reminds me of forums I've frequented in early 2000s, and in no way is this place an edgyboi proving ground or some other dump where you have to parrot the same opinion or be ostracized, from what I've seen at worst you'll get disagreed at and/or called a cunt.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 15, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> Honestly this https://kiwifarms.net/threads/julie-terryberry.18477/page-200 is the first thing I saw about kiwifarms and it's the worst fucking thing. I don't know the context but it comes across like you drove her to suicide. It really drove me away from the site for long time.
> 
> Nothing has ever gotten that worse for me. You guys seem cool to me now


Julay's demise wasn't on our hands.  Now, the A-logging certainly was in poor taste but no one has an hero'd because of the Farms.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 15, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Julay's demise wasn't on our hands.  Now, the A-logging certainly was in poor taste but no one has an hero'd because of the Farms.


Just wait until the mosque shooter actually had a account here. I'm sure his posts won't be crazy at all. The fair and balanced media won't insinuate at all that we're training spergy shooters.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 15, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> Just wait until the mosque shooter actually had a account here. I'm sure his posts won't be crazy at all. The fair and balanced media won't insinuate at all that we're training spergy shooters.


To be totally fair even I'm not convinced your average Kiwi hasn't shot up a school or two.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 15, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> To be totally fair even I'm not convinced your average Kiwi hasn't shot up a school or two.


I could see one of us doing a 20th anniversary shooting on columbine. I mean I shitposted enough about them getting lit up in a mosque  and honestly I don't feel bad cracking jokes about muzzies dying. I think the Internet was a mistake. I don't feel anything.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 15, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> I could see one of us doing a 20th anniversary shooting on columbine. I mean I shitposted enough about them getting lit up in a mosque  and honestly I don't feel bad cracking jokes about muzzies dying. I think the Internet was a mistake. I don't feel anything.


I miss when internet culture was about watching funny remixes and lolcats and not getting mad about who did and did not get shot in the latest massacre of the week


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 15, 2019)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I miss when internet culture was about watching funny remixes and lolcats and not getting mad about who did and did not get shot in the latest massacre of the week


Dear god, ray bradbury was right about our sadistic nature in farenheit 451 and so was huxley about the vapid culture we consume. They were both right....I'm now depressed. I'm gonna look at grumpy cat pics.


----------



## Indrid Cold (Mar 15, 2019)

I think we could step our game up considerably. Opposition is good. The internet is _chock-full_ of spineless, egotistical, soft-shouldered guppies who stagnate all forms of media and communication by attempting to institute some convoluted form of _love_ & _respect_ (aka: censorship). The public clash of ideas, beliefs, and personalities is imperative to healthy societal growth/advancement.  

Feigning pleasantries in order to maintain some kinda bullshit "status quo" is not only deceptive, it's also degenerative.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm not sure. I'm new here, but I've been lurking for a bit. I was kind of scared to join, but honestly this place seems a lot more welcoming than I expected. I like it here so far.


----------



## I hate children? (Mar 16, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> I'm not sure. I'm new here, but I've been lurking for a bit. I was kind of scared to join, but honestly this place seems a lot more welcoming than I expected. I like it here so far.


Longish so I apologize but you can post your  opinion here sans ever being banned , never getting a meaningless warning/virtue signal post about your  triggering ( innocent) opinion getting you banned forever if you post an opposing comment,  won't get umpteen white knights shaming you for having a spine or disagreeing or any of the crap the mods on subplebbits do on that other site . It is a power trip that essentially is akin to them running a business or ending terrorism. It's a goddamn sub not curing cancer or a branch of law enforcement you  dolts .

    Write something here honest but dumb to others you might get negative ratings , a post teasing you a little or ignored but you will never have some pleb from plebbit using their impotent power to ban you forever from their cancerous subplebbit . You have free speech here even if it annoys others.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 16, 2019)

Ihatechildren said:


> Longish so I apologize but you can post your  opinion here sans ever being banned , never getting a meaningless warning/virtue signal post about your  triggering ( innocent) opinion getting you banned forever if you post an opposing comment,  won't get umpteen white knights shaming you for having a spine or disagreeing or any of the crap the mods on subplebbits do on that other site . It is a power trip that essentially is akin to them running a business or ending terrorism. It's a goddamn sub not curing cancer or a branch of law enforcement you  dolts .
> 
> Write something here honest but dumb to others you might get negative ratings , a post teasing you a little or ignored but you will never have some pleb from plebbit using their impotent power to ban you forever from their cancerous subplebbit . You have free speech here even if it annoys others.



That's what I really like about this place so far.  

Before this I primarily posted on facebook, and I was always either enraging SJWs (for some pretty tame shit), or getting myself banned. I've decided to keep fb for bullshit cat memes and not really post any opinions on it at this point. Plus it's exhausting seeing the same garbage every time you login. 

I personally prefer an environment where free speech is appreciated, even if people don't necessarily agree with it, and that seems to be the thing here which is pretty cool. My main reservation was maybe everyone would just be an asshole and hate on me lol, but everyone seems to have a certain level of respect for each other. I mean if someone disgrees with me and I say something stupid, by all means call me a cunt.. but there seems to be a lot of good discussion going on here too. I'm definitely liking this place!


----------



## Recoil (Mar 16, 2019)

I get the feeling that mean spirited folks might be drawn to KF because:

They're unwanted in their own communities
They mistake what we do as driven by malice
Increased moderation and the PC push in other forums has led to "Freedom Of Speech" being misconstrued as an excuse to act out or behave maliciously.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 16, 2019)

The farms feels like the older internet before censorship and banning became the defacto way of dealing with people who had dissenting opinions. The issue with enforced constant censorship on the normie wings of the internet whether through overreach or over zealous moderation is that it's effectively sterilized the internet and made it boring. A lot of forums now, and even the chans increasingly have just become depositories for shit posting. 

Now whether it feels mean spirited at times, well that's just people and the nature of A-logs.


----------



## Stalinist (Mar 16, 2019)

Warning: Incomming rambling essay

I agree with the sentiment that KF is more like the older internet but a huge part of that is just the format and relatively small size, not necessarily the freedom of speech (many older forums had arduous moderating overlording tyrants with their own niche cultures dictating what's relevant and allowed, imageboards where sicc when they arrived because posters weren't serfs serving the forum-aristocracy anymore, mods there where just an invisible hand making sure to contain only the most excessive of the sandboxed activity). KF is not even that true to the old forum formats because (IIRC) they didn't use to have the reactions/likes.

Likes, public display of allegiance to or against an opinion, cross-website identities creating a huge public square, is the main thing that really changed the discourse, and how moderation is handled and perceived. The internet used to be a series of connected Siberian villages, far between large groups of people with many small nooks and crannies with active users(I'm talking pre-YouTube), now it's a giant public Roman square.

People start, even subconsciously, to curtail their opinion to the masses, constantly wary of how exposed a post is to the world, and the thriving voices are those that enjoy this mass-social aspect. Look at how "designed" top-comments on youtube are, how much its author intentionally seeks likes from others. 

Pervading hyperpolitical culture and its subsequent moderation hysteria are a product of this amplified public square where people are hyperconscious of a potential readers potential opinion, thus moderators must not only wield the banhammer but wield it in a loud and brutal manner so that there may be no room for doubt or rumors as to what is or isn't a crime/punishment, because if they don't, there's 10000s of people just waiting to scream as loudly as they can, welcoming the hysterical spectacle, doing everything they can to cause a ruckus. Thus moderators overreact, the crowd goes insane, more overreaction, and soon the only thing left is the war between mods and posters, no other topics of discussion remain.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2019)

Stalinist said:


> Warning: Incomming rambling essay
> 
> I agree with the sentiment that KF is more like the older internet but a huge part of that is just the format and relatively small size, not necessarily the freedom of speech (many older forums had arduous moderating overlording tyrants with their own niche cultures dictating what's relevant and allowed, imageboards where sicc when they arrived because posters weren't serfs serving the forum-aristocracy anymore, mods there where just an invisible hand making sure to contain only the most excessive of the sandboxed activity). KF is not even that true to the old forum formats because (IIRC) they didn't use to have the reactions/likes.
> 
> Likes, public display of allegiance to or against an opinion, cross-website identities creating a huge public square, is the main thing that really changed the discourse, and how moderation is handled and perceived. The internet used to be a series of connected Siberian villages, far between large groups of people with many small nooks and crannies with active users(I'm talking pre-YouTube), now it's a giant public Roman square.



The Internet was better before the web existed and ruined it by making it easy for morons to access it.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 16, 2019)

I remember the days when the internet wasn't filled with morons.   Back then, we called it the post office.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Mar 16, 2019)

The internet was always full of pretty dumb people.  But the homogenization of everything in recent years means the dumb people can now have an open forum to be dumb at each other in very loud, obvious ways.  Just look at the comments for any hot button news post on Facebook.  It's fucking indecipherable.  And I think this has caused newer users showing up to think the internet is just a place where you can be dumb and everyone will like it.  This is why meme culture now is so disposable.  Shit like Rickrolling and Over 9000 were funny because users knew it was fucking stupid and laughed at how outsiders would perceive it.  Now though memes are just loud noises and shitty photoshops because that's what amuses morons.


----------



## BenevolenceInDenial (May 13, 2019)

A lot of it may be because rational-thinking peoples were driven out or discouraged from using mainstream social media, along with slithery politically right types and outright sociopaths, so we're stuck here, in the corners. Why was thr left able to make this happen? Numbers. Which rational people always lacked. So while this vibe you're talking about is still present, I feel (the good one), there are now people who are eager to echo the notion, from the shadows or otherwise, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------

